# Mrs



## Coffee addict☕️ (Jul 27, 2019)

Tips for not wasting coffee grounds before tamping???

we have the dose correct however each time I lift the handle away from the grinder & tamp a load of coffee grounds spill everywhere. We're wasting so much coffee!!


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

Think you need to explain a bit more. Is the basket piled so high that some of the grinds are resting on a part of the grinders portafilter holder? What dose are you using. What basket. What grinder.


----------



## Slowpress (Jun 11, 2019)

Weighing required amount of coffee beans before grinding, and using a (WDT) funnel that fits diameter of your portafilter (are you familiar with these portafilter funnels?)... should eliminate all mess & no more wasted coffee.


----------

